# Online PC shops in EMI



## mailpranshu (May 9, 2011)

Hi Digitians,

This is my first post here. I am an avid reader and need some advice. I also refer to Toms hardware big time for advice.

I am looking to assemble a high end gaming rig. Is there any online store in India which lets you pay your bill in emi's????

The only options I know of are:
1. Dell.co.in
2. techshop.in

I prefer the second shop but need more options. I am based out of Bangalore.

Please respond.


----------

